

What would Jesus Hack - sien
http://www.economist.com/node/21527031?fsrc=scn%2Ffb%2Fwl%2Far%2Fwhatwouldjesushack
The Economist on the parallels between the Open Source movement and Christianity.
======
iterationx
>>ready to challenge models of proprietary control, competition and even
private property.

Many Catholics, myself included, will tell you that modern Jesuits are
Marxists.

------
sien
Oh, just as an aside for the record I'm an atheist.

~~~
xdissent
I don't know, man. Pretty sure Raymond nailed it about all that. The irony of
a Catholic priest trying to back open source software as a concept is
laughable. Don't let them lay claim to any piece of the natural, beautiful
ecosystem that has evolved in software in spite of, not at the behest of,
unfathomable institutions such as "Teh chuch."

My own aside: Catholics are open source contributors too (some of the best!),
I'm just maintaining there's zero connection with any religion and software.
And we like that.

